# brighton vs otg



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i've been using brighton/unitech (strictly overhead) cast exclusively, and seem to be stuck around low 500'. i'm going to work on OTG this winter, what type of distance should i expect when i master the otg???


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*It May Not Matter...*

Going from Unitech to OTG probably will not go up too much - about 50 feet. Take a look at the link below.


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7690


For Pendelum, OTG and Unitech distances- the following casters got thesae respective distances:

LED: 800, 750, 700
Markedwards: 750, 650, 600
peter thain: 800, 800, 750

So you can see that it does not matter to peter thain which casting style he uses.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*learn the OTG*

There may not be much to be gained between OTG and pendulum, but I belive there is between Unitech and OTG.

THe unitech is tough on rods and only preloads the upper portion of the tip ( hence many tips are broken using this cast)

You will notice all casters achieved more distance with OTG than unitech- that should tell you enough- and remember these were casting tournament weights on a field- put up a poll and bet most of these casters would recommend OTG for distance fishing.

Only advantage I see to unitech is when fishing crowded conditions where you don't have the room to work the OTG, which comes around the side more and takes more room to execute than the unitech.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Fyi*

Mark uses spinning equipment.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Terpfan,

I've seen a person hit 600 feet using the unitech. I've been told of people hitting 700 feet using the Unitech. I've been told that some can hit 700 feet using the OTG. I think that either Peter Thain or Andy Miller can either come very close or hit 700 feet (OTG). Sorry guys if I'm shortening your distance. If memory serves me I think that the pendulum will give you maybe 10-15% more distance. Green cart, Peter is truly a casting beast. To watch him cast is poetry in motion. He can cast further from his knees than most can cast standing up.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

A well executed ground cast will outperform a poorly executed pendulum cast everytime. For me, on a good day with both casts working well there is a 5-10% increase in distance with the pendulum. 

Yesterday was one of those days that the ground cast was working and the pendulum timing was just not there. My best ground cast of the day was 730' and the best pendulum was barely ahead at 738'.

Here is a little clip of the two best ground casts of the day. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=098TXXwcnv0

I have played around with the brighton cast a little and it seems very powerful. Basicly a variation of the ground cast with a different initial lead position and a shorter, more compact powerstroke.

Tommy


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

thanks for the info, i was researching information from the past P&S thread about the brighton cast and realized that i can use more sideway motion for extra distance.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

terpfan said:


> i've been using brighton/unitech (strictly overhead) cast exclusively, and seem to be stuck around low 500'. i'm going to work on OTG this winter, what type of distance should i expect when i master the otg???


Are there any video links to show this cast?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

somewhere in the otg thread, their is a clip of andy miller i believe. posted by bartyb i think.


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

I was just wondering, when you are talking about hitting 700-800', are these in ideal conditions, no wind or with ya? and what length rod are they using to achieve these distances? and warm or cold weather? and make any adjustment of spool in mid air (many look like they are loosening mag control or other control while weight is in flight)?


I just started focusing on distance casting and have hit the driving range a couple times this week. I am using a unitech but the weight is straight back from the rod tip, opposite of what is suppose to be done and I think Iam getting decent distances without utilizing the proper cast without making any changes to the reel when weight is in flight. My distance is about 145 yards on average with 8 oz's with a good breeze in my in my face. Rather than trying to do the correct unitech, I am going to start working on the otg and make spool adjustments in better conditions and see what distances I can achieve.

Been some good reading on this subject.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you're making 145 _measured_ yards, the next step for you might be to get together with a tournament caster for a clinic, because 145 yards is pretty darn good.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

mrcoop said:


> I was just wondering, when you are talking about hitting 700-800', are these in ideal conditions, no wind or with ya? and what length rod are they using to achieve these distances? and warm or cold weather? and make any adjustment of spool in mid air (many look like they are loosening mag control or other control while weight is in flight)?
> 
> 
> I just started focusing on distance casting and have hit the driving range a couple times this week. I am using a unitech but the weight is straight back from the rod tip, opposite of what is suppose to be done and I think Iam getting decent distances without utilizing the proper cast without making any changes to the reel when weight is in flight. My distance is about 145 yards on average with 8 oz's with a good breeze in my in my face. Rather than trying to do the correct unitech, I am going to start working on the otg and make spool adjustments in better conditions and see what distances I can achieve.
> ...



First off tourny casters are typically throwing 150 gr (5 1/4 oz) specially shaped (aerodynamic) weights- typically use 13-14' rods, very well tuned reels- and yes most will back off the mag adjustment just after the sinker reaches the Apex of the cast. They also use small diameter line generally 8 to 12 lb test line.

Tmeperature and barometric pressure are part of the equation and most best casts are going to occur when conditions are favorable- and they are on form that day

And tourny casting is always done (when possible) with the available wind at your back


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

Surfcat, you just answered my next question, line diameter...thanks. I am going to switch down in diameter, adjust the spool speed, throw a 5 and see what happens and try to pick a no wind day and heave it the way I do it and then start working on the otg. I treid otg a couple times before I was getting ready to leave and I failed badly. I think my arc is way to shallow and was always throwing very low and to the right (iam a left handed caster) and it feels like the weight is way outside assuming that is a result of a very shallow throw. I am a golf pro and am hoping I can utilize my swing with a cast as far as timing and tempo. I just got to figure out the darn arc. Hopefully dropping down in weight will help some with more control and a higher finish.


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> If you're making 145 _measured_ yards, the next step for you might be to get together with a tournament caster for a clinic, because 145 yards is pretty darn good.


Yes, my measurements are very accurate. I utilize the gps on my golf carts when I cast from the fairway and the driving range. I would think a golf course in the off season would be a great place for a little friendly tourney.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mr Coop,

Take some time to develop the ground cast. If you're hitting in the 150 yard range with an 8 oz sinker, a fishing rod and straight back ground cast (unitech) then you are at the top end of that cast style and equipment. 

How deep is your driving range?? A tournament in Md would be great!!

Tommy


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

Tommy, from the back it's well over 300 yards. I was planning on fishing monday but with the cold weather settling in, I may throw the towel in until the end of March and start working on otg cast.

I am the gm/head pro so we could probably work something out in the future, maybe next year, but may have to be in the off season December thru February.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Ocean Pines isn't far from where we currently host some tournaments in Crisfield at the airport.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I wonder if it would be a better field???

How wide is the range??

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

mrcoop said:


> Surfcat, you just answered my next question, line diameter...thanks. I am going to switch down in diameter, adjust the spool speed, throw a 5 and see what happens and try to pick a no wind day and heave it the way I do it and then start working on the otg. I treid otg a couple times before I was getting ready to leave and I failed badly. I think my arc is way to shallow and was always throwing very low and to the right (iam a left handed caster) and it feels like the weight is way outside assuming that is a result of a very shallow throw. I am a golf pro and am hoping I can utilize my swing with a cast as far as timing and tempo. I just got to figure out the darn arc. Hopefully dropping down in weight will help some with more control and a higher finish.


Bet you get the same look casting on the range I do hitting golf balls into the lake  

I am lefthanded as well (and an avid golfer) and in my case a low shot to the right indicates a slightly late release, something you will have to adjust when going form the unitech to the OTG is the timing of the release.

Hope that helps- if you have video equipment at the range try to post up some casting video at youtube.com and we can go from there.


As a golf pro you know doubt know what coming over the top is, when this happens with casters they call it cutting the corner- and it can also put your cast off aim- and result in a weak shot. When I first started casting seriously I was amazed at the correlations between golf and casting


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*measured distances*

Are these distances being neasured or are they just rough guesses? I've been fishing a while, and I don't think the average guy with a surf rod is casting 500 feet.. Maybe I'm wrong..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Are these distances being neasured or are they just rough guesses? I've been fishing a while, and I don't think the average guy with a surf rod is casting 500 feet.. Maybe I'm wrong..



GPS is typically within a yard- close enough at this point.

Golfers that already know how to properly generate clubhead speed often are able to use the same principles in casting.

YOu are right-tho the average surf fishermen is not tossing a baited rig 150 yds. A plain sinker on the end however is doable.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

KMW,

You are exactly right. The average guy with a surf rod usually overestimates his distance significantly. I have heard rumors and tales for years of guys throwing 8nbait 600'.

They never show up on the casting court.

500' is a goal that the average guy with good equipment and technique OR a big strong guy that just knocks the crap out of it can achieve with some practice.

600' takes a solid powercasting technique combined with good equipment. The big strong guy can get there with a little better equipment but to move any farther takes technique refinement. 

700' Now this takes some comentment. A refined OTG cast or well executed pedulum AND quality equipment is needed to break this wall. Usually a tournament grade rod (zziplex, century) and tuned casting reels needed.

800' You gotta be a nut, willing to spend countless hours practicing, attending seminars, pestering top guys for secrets, tuning reels and buying the latest greatest rods and reels...lol

   

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Not trying to be defensive*

and a bit off topic

but I am willing to bet a serious golfer has a much more keen sense of distance than most realize. I am not talking the very occasional golfer, but the low handicapper who spends many, many hours on the course. They not only neeed to know exact distances, but adjust for wind, elevation, and other conditions. 

What's more on a range the flags are marked out for you- if your tossing to the 150 flag- welll you know it went 150.- will say I use a range finder to make sure yardages are laid out correctly


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok but..*

I agree... A golfer who spends that much time out there working on his craft may do it.. But, those guys are not average. In my observations alot of people on thise forum must be distanct casters. They all seem to cast 160-250 yards. Maybe I dont have the right equipment (as skill) it just seems interesting. Now when you talk about decent equipment what do you mean.. What would in your opinion be considered decent equipment?


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

Tommy said:


> I wonder if it would be a better field???
> 
> How wide is the range??
> 
> Tommy


Tommy, I am guessing round 75 yards but I just got home and will look into Sunday, off Saturday. I would think it's plenty wide enough. One thing good about our range is that we have a grass range, meaning no pads, all grass. The grass is cut down to fairway length, very short and the teeing area on the range is huge from front to back.

Surfcat, you should see me cast from the clubhouse. When I close up shop for the day, I practice casting from the shop up the 9th fairway, tight landing area, water to the right . I couldnt imagine the looks I would get if I had people their.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> pestering top guys for secrets


That's why we love having you here Tommy


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

I find that golfers over exagerate their distance and would think surfcasters may do that as well, not that they are lying, but thats just what they percieve (1/2 their line is off the spool, when in reality, they don't take in consideration of their line diameter...actual amount of line on reel...and arc of line going out). Many times I have played with folks and when teeing off on a 500 yard dog leg left and they come up to the 200 yard marker stating they smacked the crap out of that assuming they hit it 300 yards when in fact they really only hit it 250 because they cut the dogleft off, it's just what many perceive is correct, when in reality it's not.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I agree... A golfer who spends that much time out there working on his craft may do it.. But, those guys are not average. In my observations alot of people on thise forum must be distanct casters. They all seem to cast 160-250 yards. Maybe I dont have the right equipment (as skill) it just seems interesting. Now when you talk about decent equipment what do you mean.. What would in your opinion be considered decent equipment?



Relative question, Tommy hit on what the pro distant casters use (Zipplex and Century rods, finely tuned abu reels, some with serious mag modifications)

I think the first thing the AVERAGE guy needs to do is show up at a tournament and watch and learn proper technique- take a casting lesson or make it to a seminar.

Once they are on there way technique wise it starts to come down to equipment. 

For better distance it is time to put away the Tica's,Tsunami's etc. They are fine for the average caster, but don't have sufficient backbone to handle the power that is generated from proper technique. There are many good custom rods and even some middle of the road factory rods that will allow the good caster to cast much further than off the shelf $100 rods.

Reels are part of the gig, and some are much better suited for distance than others.

Bottom line- no you can't buy additional yards from good equipment if your technique is crap. But once you are on the way better equipment becomes all the more important.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

mrcoop said:


> I find that golfers over exagerate their distance and would think surfcasters may do that as well, not that they are lying, but thats just what they percieve (1/2 their line is off the spool, when in reality, they don't take in consideration of their line diameter...actual amount of line on reel...and arc of line going out). Many times I have played with folks and when teeing off on a 500 yard dog leg left and they come up to the 200 yard marker stating they smacked the crap out of that assuming they hit it 300 yards when in fact they really only hit it 250 because they cut the dogleft off, it's just what many perceive is correct, when in reality it's not.



Agree, many over rate their ability- I can get there with a 9 iron.

Response- I don't know how many times do you want to hit it?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

aero993 said:


> Terpfan,
> 
> I've seen a person hit 600 feet using the unitech. I've been told of people hitting 700 feet using the Unitech.


when you saw the 600' cast, was it a straight overhead cast, or a cast with a sidemotion?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw, i'm planning to practice otg at swan park (located near the sam's club) we can meet up sunday.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

terpfan,

From a casting perspective, for me, the OTG is only about 5%-7% better from a distance perspective.

An aerolized unitech or Brighton is closer still, probably within 3% in fishing situations, and a clip down rig can be used since you are not dragging the rig along the ground when casting.

You might want to try an aerolized version, it will add some distance, and if you let the sinker get outside the rod tip before you hit the cast, it will load the rod much more fully, well into the butt section.
In addition, this cast is very forgiving, you can be sloppy and tired and still go a long way.

Good luck,

Blaine


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

What do you mean by aerolized?


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

mrcoop,

Instead of starting the cast with the bait/rig on the ground, it is swinging in the air when you hit it.

This generates a larger arc and more loading for the rod.

Maybe Tommy has video or knows where it can be found on youtube?

Blaine


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

aerialized, i believe


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

What kind of distance are guys getting that are good casters in actual fishing conditions..? shock leaders...fishing weights...bait..Not a distance caster here at all..Just curious.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

mrcoop,

At 800' the casting court is 400' wide. An alternative to the crisfield airstrip would be a great thing.

Tommy


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*aerolized unitech*



mrcoop said:


> What do you mean by aerolized?


I too am wondering about this cast. I understand the unitech, but am not visualizing the aerolized unitech. Inquiring minds want to know.  

Bill


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

Tommy said:


> mrcoop,
> 
> At 800' the casting court is 400' wide. An alternative to the crisfield airstrip would be a great thing.
> 
> Tommy


Tommy, are you saying the court has to be 400' wide. That would put the court about 135 yards. I am guessing my range is around 100 yards wide but will check exactly. My range is definitely over 900' deep.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

mrcoop,

The court starts out with a centerline. A stake is driven in the ground to hold the centerline and both sidelines with extend 15 degrees right and left of centerline. Court looks like a giant V. At the oche (homeplate) the court is obviously very narrow but at the 800' mark it is right at 400' wide.

Tommy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I was asked to upload the 'Brigthton Cast' viseo as I had removed it from my server.

So I've now placed it on YouTube - enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uovdjgQvUGU


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks again Led :beer:


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I hope that this one was better and more informative than the previous.

Led.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks for the video*

Lots of information there.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Led,

Nice video, thanks for the link.

Blaine


----------

